# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Bosch KAN62V40 ψυγειο θορυβος

## eveles

Το θεμα μου ειναι οτι κανει πολυ θορυβο και εχω εντοπισει οτι ειναι πο την εσωτερικη πλαστικη πλατη της καταψυξης. το ιδιο θεμα εχουν κι αλλοι αποτι διαβαζω. http://www.productreview.com.au/p/bosch-kan62v.html

σκεφτομαι να βγαλω το εν λογο  καπακι-πλατη και με καμια πατεντα-λαστιχακι-τσιμουχακι-ή κατι αλλο να το ξαναβαλω μηπως και σταματησει ο συντονισμος και γιαυτο χρειαζομαι το service manual. Ο συντονισμος-ορυβος ακουγεται μονο οταν δουλευει το μοτερ της καταψυξης.

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## nyannaco

Η PSH έχει κάτι μυστήριους ανεμιστήρες στην κατάψυξη, πιο πολύ σαν φυγοκεντρικοί είναι παρά σαν κλασσικοί με φτερωτή τύπου προπέλας:

PSH:
wm_36.20.01.27..jpg

Κλασσικός:
36206414.jpg

Δυστυχώς της PSH έχουν αυτό το κουσούρι, να κάνουν θόρυβο, και ειδικά αν το ψυγείο είναι εντελώς κατακόρυφο, ή και γέρνει λίγο προς τα εμπρός. Δοκίμασε να σηκώσεις λίγο τα μπροστινά ποδαράκια για να πάρει μια ελαφριά κλίση προς τα πίσω (βοηθάει και στο κλείσιμο της πόρτας), και με λίγη τύχη θα μειωθεί ο θόρυβος.

----------


## eveles

Θα το δοκιμάσω μπορει και σημερα και θα πω αν "επιασε".
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρώτα κάνε μια επιμελημένη χειροκίνητη απόψυξη 24ωρη και μην πειράξεις τίποτα ακόμη . Αν στην επόμενη λειτουργία δεν ακούσεις θορύβους θα είσαι βέβαιος πλέον ότι ήταν επειδή συγκεντρώθηκαν κάποιοι πάγοι . (αν ήταν συγκεκριμένος θόρυβος γύρω από τον ανεμιστήρα).
Έμεινα τόσο έκπληκτος με τα παράπονα στο παραπάνω Link , ειδικά στην αναφορά ότι στα 4 χρόνια εντοπίστηκε διαρροή .
Και σε κάποιους αναγκάστηκαν να τους δώσουν άλλο , που σημαίνει ότι είναι ακραία προβληματικά . (προφανώς πάλι και σε αυτούς από διαρροή που η εταιρία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν έχει επιλογή παρά μόνο να σου το αντικαταστήσει με άλλο). Την ίδια απατεωνιά είχαμε δει και σε ψυγεία Liebherr .
Τα είπα και τα ξαναλέω αυτά τα ψυγεία δεν πρέπει να λέγονται No frost 
αλλά εκ του ασφαλούς *No Frost Because it never works*

----------


## tipos

Αν τελικα χρειαστεις ανεμιστηρα το ψυγειο φοραει αυτον ανεμηστηρας.jpg 
Ο κωδικος ανταλακτικου ειναι *00647519 και εχει κοντα στα 90 euro*

----------


## eveles

Λοιπον έκανα την ρυθμιση στα ποδαράκια που μου προτεινατε... μειωθηκε λιιιγο ο ηχος, μετα εκανα και την αποψυξη για 3 ολοκληρα 24αωρα και αυτη τη φορα ο ηχος μειωθηκε αρκετα, αλλα δεν εξαλειφθηκε...

Το θέμα έιναι οτι οταν κανει τον θορυβο και εκεινη την ωρα ανοίγω την κατάψηξη αλλα παταω με το χέρι το διακοπτακι ωστε να συνεχισει να δουλεύει το αναμηστηρακι, και με το αλλο χερι παταω-σπρωχνω την πλατη της καταψηξης, ο ηχος σταματάει...
Βαση λογικής είτε η πλάτη σπρωχει το αναμηστηρακι και αυτό κατα κάποιο τροπο σταματαει να κανει θόρυβο, είτε ο θορυβος προέρχεται μονο απο τον συντονισμό της πλάτης.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

